# Corsair H100i PRO leuchtet, ist aber nicht ansteuerbar und disconnected immer.



## Lonn (8. Februar 2021)

Hallo Leute,
ich weiß nicht genau wie ich mein Problem beschreiben soll, aber ich versuche es mal. 

Ich habe eine H100i Pro von Corsair, welche ich richtig angeschlossen habe. Wenn ich Corsair ICUE starte wird diese seit circa 1 Monat nicht mehr erkannt, obwohl ich nicht an meinem PC geändert habe. Dass heißt sie leuchtet immer in dem Regenbogen Modus und manchmal bekomme ich das Windows Disconnectgeräusch, die Beleuchtung geht aus, ich bekomme das Windows Connectgeräusch und die Beleuchtung wechselt die Farbe auf die, welche ich damals eingestellt habe. ( Siehe Video ) Corsair ICUE habe ich aktualisiert und ich weiß nicht woran das liegen könnte.  Das  Farbe wechseln passiert manchmal oft hintereinander und geht mir manchmal echt auf die Nerven. 

Danke schon mal für alle Antworten <<3





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GyjjGj09S_4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zerstoerermichl (8. Februar 2021)

Wird die AIO in iCUE angezeigt?


----------



## Lonn (9. Februar 2021)

nein die AIO wird seit kurzem eben nicht mehr angezeigt, sondern nur der RAM. Wenn z.B. wie jetzt dieses Geräusch mit dem Farbwechsel nicht passiert hab ich auch keine Möglichkeit die Farbe oder so zu ändern


----------



## Zerstoerermichl (9. Februar 2021)

Ist die AIO per USB mir dem MAINBOARD verbunden?


----------



## Lonn (9. Februar 2021)

ja mit dem an der Seite der AIO


----------



## Zerstoerermichl (10. Februar 2021)

Hast du schon einen anderen USB Port probiert?


----------

